# J1 visa, where to apply?



## Bailey87 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello,

I will be moving to the US in October, on a J1 visa (for an internship). Well it's not a done deal just yet, but fingers crossed.
Anyways, I have already been looking at the procedure to get this visa and I am a bit worried about where I should apply for the visa.

I understand that the main thing they want to be sure of, is for you to have some sort of ties to the country, to make sure that you will come back.
I am both a French and German citizen, but right now I am just on my German passport as I did not see any need to renew my French one once it expired.
I currently live in the Czech Republic, where I have been studying and working for almost 2 years now.

Now I am wondering if I should go to an American embassy here in the Czech Republic, or in Germany?
I don't have any family that will be waiting for me in the Czech republic, or anything else that could prove that I have the intention to come back. The only thing I could think of is that I still have one year of university left to do here.
Will that be enough?

And if I apply in Germany, other than having my mother there, and being a citizen, I do not have any ties to the country. I have never really lived there, and I suppose that having my mother there won't count as a tie since I am now 23 years old.

I have already been to the US on a F1 student visa before, and I remember the interview only being 1 minute long, but for some reason I am a bit more worried now. So I would really appreciate any advice on which country I should go to to apply for this visa, and if I am really worrying for nothing here?


Thanks!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bailey87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be moving to the US in October, on a J1 visa (for an internship). Well it's not a done deal just yet, but fingers crossed.
> Anyways, I have already been looking at the procedure to get this visa and I am a bit worried about where I should apply for the visa.
> ...


You apply at the consulate that serves the place where you are resident -- Prague in your case.


----------

